# [SOLVED] DDR3 RAM set issue



## Billyrain (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I have just done a new build. Here are the specs:

Mobo: Gigabyte GA-H55M-UD2H H55 Socket 1156
Intel Core i3 540 3.06GHz
Kingston 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz HyperX Blu Memory Kit CL9 1.65V
Gigabyte GT 240 1GB GDDR3
Corsair 500W CX PSU - 5x SATA 2x PCI-Express

The issue here is that I initially put both sticks of memory onto the mobo, and the machine would power up, and then turn itself off after 8 or so seconds. There would also be no display from onboard VGA or the GB GPU.

I then tried just one stick (2GB), and the machine worked fine with this stick in any slot (Except slot 1 as this is obstructed by my CPU cooler).

If i swap them out they both work fine on their own. However as soon as I insert the other also, it reverts back to its 8 second tantrum. 

Do I need to change the voltage settings? Machine runs beautifully with one stick. Just want to get the other one running to!!!

Thanks in advanvce, I hope I have provided you with enough information. 

Billy


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: DDR3 RAM set issue*

Set the ram voltage to 1.65v, make sure you are using the correct slots(see the motherboard manual for ram placement)


----------



## Billyrain (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: DDR3 RAM set issue*

Thanks for your reply. Does that 1.65v cater for both sticks together? Or do I need to set it for 3.30v? lol, maybe a dumb question..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: DDR3 RAM set issue*

1.65v in the bios there will not a option to go higher, if the sticks have XMP profiles enable XMP settings in the bios


----------



## Billyrain (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: DDR3 RAM set issue*

Ok so I went to bios and set voltage to 1.60 (there was no 1.65). Same issue occured. 

How do i know if they have XMP profiles?

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: DDR3 RAM set issue*

As wrench97 suggested in Post #2 *make sure you are using the correct slots(see the motherboard manual for ram placement)*
Personally, I've seen a lot of issues with Hyper X RAM. Do you have or can you borrow another set to try?


----------



## Billyrain (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: DDR3 RAM set issue*

Unfortunately I don't. I have discovered that these do have XMP profiles. Will enabling the settings in bios have a dramatic effect if not solution?

I havent got a smaller cpu cooler to test slot 1 which is obstructed


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: DDR3 RAM set issue*



Billyrain said:


> How do i know if they have XMP profiles?


Check the end of the part number for an "X"

"X" suffix designates XMP ready for Intel Core i5 7xx and Core i7 8xxx series processors and systems -- Kingsgton


----------



## Billyrain (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: DDR3 RAM set issue*

Tried everything suggested.. no solution as yet


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: DDR3 RAM set issue*

The ram should be in the second slot from the CPU and the 4th slot.

If you have tried that configuration return the ram.


----------



## Billyrain (Feb 4, 2011)

We were all wrong, EVEN THE MANUAL!!! haha! 

The manual told me to have two modules in slot 2 and 4. This obviously didnt work at all so I thought sod it, I dismantled and flipped the CPU cooler 90 degrees and free'd up slot 1, put the memory in slot 1 and 2 and hey presto!!! 

Thanks for your help anyway guys. 

Billy


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Glad you got it working. One thing you might check is the motherboard revision number vs. the same in the manual. I noticed when I got my new Gigabyte motherboard that they had done just this from rev. 2.0 to 2.1 -- moved the RAM slots around.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are slots 1 and 3 the same color?

If not you'll be running single rather then dual channel mode for the ram.


----------



## Billyrain (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah slots 1 and 3 are the same color  

Thanks again guys


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

But you have the memory in slots 1 and 2 correct?
Different color slots = single channel.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The GA-H55M-UD2H H55 does come in two revisions.

Rev. 1.0 has RAM slots configured 2143, with 2 and 1 channel 0 and 4 and 3 channel 1. For dual channel mode two RAM sticks should be in slots 1 and 3, which are the second and third from the CPU (white slots).

Rev. 1.3, however, is the same.

This might lead me to wonder if something is wrong with the RAM slots or the dual channel controller. However, I do see this in the latest BIOS revision for both Rev. 1.0 and 1.3:

BIOS version F11 -- Improve memory compatibility

You might consider flashing your BIOS and then see if you can get the RAM to work in dual channel configuration. Look carefully at your motherboard revision number (it is located at the edge of the board near the expansion slots) and select the proper BIOS.


----------

